# Siempre se escondía al verlo acercarse



## mangohomme

He tratado de traducir esta frase al alemán.

‘Siempre se escondía al verlo acercarse’.

‘Er versteckte vor ihm, wann immer er ihn nähert sich sah.‘

¿Cómo quedó?

Muchas gracias de antemano.


----------



## basiek.was

Yo pondría "näher kommen" en vez de "sich nähern", porque siento que suena un poco raro.


----------



## mangohomme

'Wann immer er ihn näher kommen sah'?


----------



## basiek.was

Para mí suena mejor


----------



## Tonerl

_*Er versteckte sich immer, als er ihn näherkommen sah*_
_*Er versteckte sich immer, als er sah, dass er sich näherte*_
_*Er versteckte sich immer, als er sah, dass er näher kam*_
_*Siempre se escondía al verlo acercarse *_

_*Saludos*_


----------



## basiek.was

Sí, cualquiera de las tres arriba suena mejor


----------



## Tonerl

_*Er versteckte sich immer, als er ihn näherkommen sah *_


----------



## osa_menor

> 'Er versteckte sich, wann immer er ihn näher kommen sah'


Para mí ésta suena bien, muy literario.
También se puede escribir:_ Er versteckte sich immer, wenn er ihn näher kommen sah. _(menos literario)

Saludos


----------



## Tonerl

_*Er versteckte sich immer, "wenn" er ihn näher kommen sah .*_
_*Immer "wenn" er ihn näher kommen sah, versteckte er sich.*_
_*Jetzt wird ein Paar Schuhe draus !!!*_

_*Hier habe ich einfach den Fehler begangen, nicht zu unterscheiden:*_
_*näherkommen (sich gegenseitig näherkommen): *_
_*Sie waren sich im Gespräch nähergekommen*_
_*näher kommen (einem Ziel):*_
_*Der Wind erlaubte es, der Küste schnell näher zu kommen*_

_*Asche über mein Haupt !*_


----------

